
The Abortion Debate Is Stuck. Are Artificial Wombs the Answer? - jelliclesfarm
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/03/opinion/sunday/abortion-technology-debate.html
======
api
I've had this thought for a while too and I've wondered if I was the only one.
It seems almost obvious but I've never heard it articulated in public like
this.

For it to work you would need the procedure to be cheap and you would also
have to radically reform and clean up the adoption process.

The effect on politics would be dramatic. I know a whole ton of people who
vote straight R on this issue alone. Killing the abortion issue would allow
all kinds of realignment. For that reason you'd probably see hard opposition
from the right to any attempt to actually end abortion. They need it as a "get
out the vote" issue.

------
jepler
almost certainly not.

